# Valid Medical & Police Clearance



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I got my permanent visa in March'13 & will land in Aug'13. I have got Visa after successfully submitting police clearance & medical assessment. 

Is it necessary to have new police clearance & medical to enter Australia as some body said it is valid till 6 months?

Azhar


----------



## abie (Nov 4, 2012)

If u are permanent resident u don't need any thing else other than ur passport to enter Australia .. On which grounds you get ur PR ?


----------

